# Winter Wahoo off the Panhandle ???



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

I know the 'Winter Wahoo' run is a big deal from the Bahamas to the coast of N.Carolina, but I never hear of anyone getting excited about chasing them off the FL. Panhandle this time of year. I know they catch a lot of Wahoo trolling around the rigs all winter, but does anyone have any consistent results out along the edge ~30-50mi. offshore in ~175'- 350' ??? Thanks in advance for any knowledgeable or experienced responses...


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I have caught wahoo as late as the last week of November at the edge and as early as the last week in march..Nothing in between...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The latest I've caught a wahoo in our region was the 5th of December at the 252's. I'm sure some linger throughout the winter but I don't think its worth putting in a full day of trolling to get one. If I/you were out bottom fishing or deep dropping to the southwest I would definitely pull some baits in between spots.

The earliest I've caught one was the first week of April


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe they are all in the Bahamas-N.C. for the winter and that is why it is a big deal on the East coast? I am just guessing.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Believe that on the east coast from the carolina's on down that the gulf stream temp is consistent and just right in the winter for 'hoo fishing and that is probably the difference.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

what markw4321 said... best wahoo in nothern gulf is April ( although we cobia fish ) thru Nov.. best water temp. is 70 thru 80...


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok, Thanks for the responses... I assumed that was the case, but I just wanted to make sure I wasn't 'missing something'... I'll just wait for the Cobia like I do every winter & buy a bunch of fishing crap I don't need... I'm going to post a similar BlFT question that you guys may can help with...


----------

